# Touchpad Water Damaged?



## ermacwins (Jan 19, 2012)

Hi

My touchpad and charger were in a backpack and it got water damaged from from a bottle of water, the lid wasn't closed tight. Most of the water got soaked in the charger but the charger still works but the touchpad doesn't turn on now. It showed the battery low sign at first but now it doesn't turn on. Maybe some water got in the charge connection or even deeper?

I tried a few chargers but it didn't seem to charge. Put in a container with rice for two days, pc recognised it when I plugged it in. Did WebOS Doctor restore and now it boots but the screen if faint and continuously flickering.

What else can I do?


----------



## Colchiro (Aug 26, 2011)

Sounds like it's still wet. I'd do the rice for another week, but make sure it's powered off first.


----------



## ermacwins (Jan 19, 2012)

Been holding the power button down and it doesnt shut down? So I left it in the container hoping it will drain the battery at the same time


----------



## Colchiro (Aug 26, 2011)

Press home and power for 30 seconds.


----------



## ermacwins (Jan 19, 2012)

I took it out yesterday and screen was faint and suddenly it gave full brightness. I stuck it back for good measure. It has to be fully submerged right?


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

ermacwins said:


> I took it out yesterday and screen was faint and suddenly it gave full brightness. I stuck it back for good measure. It has to be fully submerged right?


Yes, fully immersed in rice and leave it in for a week. The function of a desiccant is slow and cannot be hurried.


----------



## Snow02 (Jun 14, 2011)

The best way to remove water is to use an actual dessicant. Get a large enough tupperware container to hold the device, coat the bottom in something like Damp Rid (in the cleaning products section at the store) or Drierite (reusable dessicant often found in lab settings), suspend the device so it's not touching the dessicant and put the lid on.

It will remove every bit of water in ~24 hours.

Granted, you're more likely to have rice available immediately, and that will work fine, but a real dessicant will work faster and more thoroughly.


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

If using Drierite, I would suggest wrapping the TouchPad in a single layer of paper towels and immerse it as suggested with the rice. You cannot do that with the Damp Rid, but you could set the TouchPad on something that would keep it above the Damp Rid in the closed container. The closed container for the rice or Drierite could be as simple as a sealable plastic bag.


----------



## sekine12 (Oct 13, 2011)

Rice is a real desiccant. You mean industrial desiccant, which would be helpful. Also helpful would be increasing the temperature of the environment so that the water in the device is more likely to become water vapor.


----------



## ermacwins (Jan 19, 2012)

I tried seeing if its fine yesterday, took it out booted it and full brightness then screen went black. Thought it was battery but then I can hear the tone when I press the volume button. Hoping another few more days or a weej in rice will solve it


----------



## Colchiro (Aug 26, 2011)

I've seen CRT computer monitors get wet (6 ft of water) and work after a couple months with no desiccant and no intervention and that was flood water.


----------



## ermacwins (Jan 19, 2012)

Well after checking after 2 weeks, the touchpad turns on but the screen doesnt. I can hear the sound when pressing the volume button and the screen capture sound. I think its time for it to be binned?


----------



## xcd (Feb 16, 2013)

If you are going to bin it could you let me know. I REALLY need a wifi antenna from a touchpad as mine broke so it basically has a wifi range of about 2metres, I installed a PSP antenna which has given it a range of about 5metres, but still really useless. I'd pay full postage for the antenna (it's tiny so should be cheap).


----------



## Colchiro (Aug 26, 2011)

TP's that don't boot easily sell for $75 and up on fleeBay.

Parts are available for a little less.

You could part it out and pick up a new one.


----------

